

USA's Toilet Paper Shortage - gchakrab
http://gaurabc.com/

======
tshtf
This story has all the earmarks of an urban legend. Are there any other
sources for this story?

------
spydum
I think the average consumers access to information between now and then has
massively changed. That isn't to say you can't have the same effect, just you
need more talking heads to sell it. One person saying there is a shortage
won't cause a swing. Several seemingly trustworthy sources may be enough
though (imagine oprah or [insert news anchor here]).

~~~
pbhjpbhj
In the UK we've had runs on petrol and bottled water in the last couple of
years. Basically when a government spokesman says "don't panic the country
isn't running out of X" then everyone rushes out and buys X immediately.

------
llambda
What am I missing here? (Why is this on the front page?)

~~~
VMG
It's an interesting tidbit on economics and mass psychology. Also the effect
is most likely is being used "hack" the economy.

~~~
llambda
There's almost no content here. The post consists of a personal anecdote that
loosely segues into what sounds more like an urban legend than reality, not
backed by a source; in other words, this really isn't newsworthy imo.

